# 5 year old with short teeth?!



## beckiieboo

So my 5.5 yr old has small short teeth?! happy too which is a good thing, but will her big teeth grow through proper size or stay short? i hope not short :s 

x


----------



## Dizzy321

Sounds like they have just worn down....her adult teeth will grow normally.


----------



## Annunakian

paula85 said:


> Sounds like they have just worn down....her adult teeth will grow normally.

I second that. DS has short teeth as well but I'm sure it's from him griding his teeth and such. He lost two this summer and we're awaiting them to grow in. :)


----------

